# can't shift



## kdh4746 (Feb 13, 2006)

I drive an 1989 nissan maxima. About 6 months ago i had to have the transmission, clutch and linkage fixed because i was unable to shift into reverse. Now i am having trouble shifting to first. i need help. dont have money to fix everything again. Sometimes it will shift fine and other times it just wont go no matter how much force.


----------

